
The Programming Languages Zoo - rfreytag
http://plzoo.andrej.com/
======
Jeff_Brown
Two powerful, mind-bending items missing from the list of paradigms:

(1) Dependent types. c.f Idris (or Agda, or others -- but Idris).

(2) Logic programming. (It appears in the list of languages ("miniprolog") but
not the list of paradigms.)

I consider both of these much more important than some of the more popular
paradigms (object-oriented, procedural, dynamic typing -- if I never use such
a language again it'll be too soon).

~~~
rumcajz
(3) declarative programming (e.g. SQL)

~~~
AnaniasAnanas
It has miniprolog.

------
charlysl
This reminded me of the Programming Paradigms Poster:
[https://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/paradigmsDIAGRAMeng108.jpg](https://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/paradigmsDIAGRAMeng108.jpg)

~~~
platz
ah yes, the chart in which they just put "Oz" and "Alice" under every box

~~~
tmsldd
ctrl-c, ctrl-v issue ...

~~~
charlysl
Well spotted. The reason is that this chart's author is the designer of Oz,
which is a multi-paradigm language if there ever was one, as is reflected in
the chart, and the design of which is painstakingly and very well explained in
his book, "Concepts, Techniques, Models of Computer Programming".

------
jesse_m
Is there one of these languages to start with? Or would you choose one that
interests you and study that one? There seems like some great content but I
don't see a clear place to start

~~~
DFXLuna
The best way to choose a language is always to look at what problem you're
trying to solve and what kinds of problems the languages you're looking at
aimed toward.

If you're not familiar with programming already, python has a very low cost of
entry and a massive following.

If you're familiar with programming and looking to get into functional stuff,
Haskell will give you a pretty good start.

~~~
burgerdev
I guess what jesse_m had in mind were the mini languages from the article. I'd
say 'calc' looks like a good starting point, but I agree that picking an order
is hard.

~~~
jesse_m
Yeah I'm familiar with OCaml I wasnt sure if there was a language progression
that was suggested to go through. I was actually interested in using Menhir
more too.

